# Hudson Leader Official Family Thread



## satep (Aug 22, 2003)

fastjon said:


> The *Hudson Leader* is stopping off in Jacksonville FL before continuing its journey to the West Coast. According to the Jacksonville Port site it is due to arrive there today, 1/28/08. Let's hope weather doesn't disturb the plan.
> 
> http://www.jaxport.com/sea/vessels.cfm


Today it shows that the ship is expected 1/30/08 (2 days delay?)

It is expected on the Panama Canal on Feb 4 (search for Hudson Leader):
http://www.boydsteamship.com/daily_traffic_report.htm

The Port Hueneme Vessel Schedule shows it is expected on Feb 12:
http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080129132409.pdf


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

satep said:


> Today it shows that the ship is expected 1/30/08 (2 days delay?)


Our ship (Aphrodite Leader) is forecated into the Panama Canal on 2/8. We left a week after your ship, so you could be right about a delay. Either that or we may be tracking to come in early.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Is the Hudson Leader getting closer...:eeps: I cannot wait anymore...


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

MG67 said:


> Is the Hudson Leader getting closer...:eeps: I cannot wait anymore...


MG, I've been watching and waiting and checking whatever sites are available for tracking but didn't want to post since there is no real new news! The Hudson leader went through the Panama Canal as scheduled on 2/4. It is scheduled into San Diego on 2/12 and then into Port of Hueneme a day earlier? 2/11. Either way, next week we're in Oxnard ready for unloading and inspection...:thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

fastjon said:


> MG, I've been watching and waiting and checking whatever sites are available for tracking but didn't want to post since there is no real new news! The Hudson leader went through the Panama Canal as scheduled on 2/4. It is scheduled into San Diego on 2/12 and then into Port of Hueneme a day earlier? 2/11. Either way, next week we're in Oxnard ready for unloading and inspection...:thumbup:


 Would it go to SD first then to PW...:dunno: When I sent an email to the lady in Frankfurt at Harms she wrote that the HL is docking at 2/10... But on the Oxnard website it says 2/12 so I am very confused... And ps can I come for the unloading & inspection...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

MG67 said:


> Would it go to SD first then to PW...:dunno: When I sent an email to the lady in Frankfurt at Harms she wrote that the HL is docking at 2/10... But on the Oxnard website it says 2/12 so I am very confused... And ps can I come for the unloading & inspection...


Update on the HL, it will come in on the 13th...:thumbup:


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

MG67 said:


> Update on the HL, it will come in on the 13th...:thumbup:


I found this bit of info on another BMW site and thought it worth sharing. Check out the HL coming up the coast of Baja.


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

Hudson Leader has arrived at the Port of San Diego...here's a radar photo of her in port.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Excellent, she is still on schedule for tomorrow in PW...:thumbup: My SA said 7 days from the dock date... so next week Wednesday...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## djlfp (Dec 5, 2004)

*Fastjon*



fastjon said:


> Hudson Leader has arrived at the Port of San Diego...here's a radar photo of her in port.


Any tips on accessing the US west coast on AIS live? I can access Euro ports and the Panama Canal, but if I try to work my way up the coast or get to world view, I can no longer get a response to my clicks. Thanks for your help on posting photos, by the way.


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

djlfp said:


> Any tips on accessing the US west coast on AIS live? I can access Euro ports and the Panama Canal, but if I try to work my way up the coast or get to world view, I can no longer get a response to my clicks. Thanks for your help on posting photos, by the way.


Can't help as I am just passing on radar info from another thread on another b'mer site. And, along those lines, here's the Hudson Leader this evening on its way past LA to PH - We dock tomorrow:rofl:


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

fastjon said:


> Can't help as I am just passing on radar info from another thread on another b'mer site. And, along those lines, here's the Hudson Leader this evening on its way past LA to PH - We dock tomorrow:rofl:


On the map it says Hudson Leader's "DESTINATION: INCHEON" !!!

It better not go directly to Korea


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

How do you get those radar maps? If it's a secret, can someone look up the Aphrodite Leader?
Thanks!
Gary


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

djlfp said:


> Any tips on accessing the US west coast on AIS live? I can access Euro ports and the Panama Canal, but if I try to work my way up the coast or get to world view, I can no longer get a response to my clicks. Thanks for your help on posting photos, by the way.


Yes, I'm having the same problem with AIS. I thought if I registered for a free trial, I'll give me access to the US-west coast. No such luck or I don't know where to go...

Gary


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

By the way, the Hudson Leader docked at 0835 this morning in Port Hueneme. There was heavy fog in the area which delayed her a bit. She will offload all day and leave this evening.

I hope the VPC is ready for the onslaught, she was fully loaded!


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm getting ready to call my SA...were is my car... just kidding... but it would be nice...:thumbup:


----------



## fuzzy123 (Nov 25, 2007)

damn man. i don't know how much longer i can [email protected][email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

Have you guys heard anything on your cars yet? I saw on another board that at least one person in the Bay Area got their car already from the Hudson, which sounds really fast. My boat (Aphrodite Leader) arrives in another day or two. In the meantime, we have to live vicariously through you. I'm hoping at least some of you get your cars this weekend.... and we get ours shortly afterwards.


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

Lance, if that's true someone in the Bay Area got their car already, that's only two days from port to dealer! Wow.


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

garyhgaryh said:


> Lance, if that's true someone in the Bay Area got their car already, that's only two days from port to dealer! Wow.


Actually, I did more digging on that one. This person didn't do ED, and apparently that makes the customs process super quick. I also think they bypass the whole USDA inspection when you do a normal dealer order.

I'm still targeting the end of Feb as my redelivery date though. :dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Spoke with my SA he said he expected it to be in around the 22nd or the 25th... Let's see...


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

MG67 said:


> Spoke with my SA he said he expected it to be in around the 22nd or the 25th... Let's see...


So, that would mean NOTHING happens on Sat/Sun? Who is your dealer MG?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

fastjon said:


> So, that would mean NOTHING happens on Sat/Sun? Who is your dealer MG?


 Assael in Monrovia...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Any of the ED cars get delivered to any of your knowledge...:dunno:


----------



## garyhgaryh (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw a Wagoneer truck today on 101 North near gilroy at approximately 5:30pm. I'm assuming the cargo in their are bmw's from the Hudson in route to the bay area dealers.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I spoke with the Waggoners rep, he told me my car has not been released by BMW yet...


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

Just spoke with the Sonnen BMW sales manager today about my ED car. He indicated that it didn't reach customs until the 15th even though the ship unloaded on the 12th. He also said it would take five days to process out of the VPC, when it gets there. I don't think I'll see my car until after March 1st Anybody else have an ED car with better delivery than mine?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

fastjon said:


> Just spoke with the Sonnen BMW sales manager today about my ED car. He indicated that it didn't reach customs until the 15th even though the ship unloaded on the 12th. He also said it would take five days to process out of the VPC, when it gets there. I don't think I'll see my car until after March 1st Anybody else have an ED car with better delivery than mine?


My SA said that he expects my car to be at the Dealership on the 22nd or the 25th... Let's see...


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

fastjon said:


> Just spoke with the Sonnen BMW sales manager today about my ED car. He indicated that it didn't reach customs until the 15th even though the ship unloaded on the 12th. He also said it would take five days to process out of the VPC, when it gets there. I don't think I'll see my car until after March 1st Anybody else have an ED car with better delivery than mine?


I thought HL docked at PH on the 13th? Is your dealer mistaken?


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

gopctel said:


> I thought HL docked at PH on the 13th? Is your dealer mistaken?


You are correct, it arrived, and likely unloaded on the 13th. That is my error. The ship left the next day for Korea. My dealer is putting out the date of 2/15. I informed him of the true date and he had no answer for me on that score.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

fastjon said:


> You are correct, it arrived, and likely unloaded on the 13th. That is my error. The ship left the next day for Korea. My dealer is putting out the date of 2/15. I informed him of the true date and he had no answer for me on that score.


I asked the dealer to look it up in DCS and he said that my car was driven off the HL on the 14th not the 13th... I will follow up with him tomorrow Thursday to see if he has any news. I'm leaving for a wedding in Miami so I will be back on Monday night... I certainly hope that we can get our cars next week at least...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Still not here...


----------



## boarder1999 (Feb 22, 2008)

*news yet*

My car is on the same boat, but my CA seems to know nothing at all. I was really hoping it would make it here by the weekend.

Heard anything yet as to when the cars might leave the processing center?


----------



## gopctel (Oct 9, 2007)

I just received the following e-mail from my dealer:

>>The work order was printed yesterday at the port. That means we should see your car >>by Wednesday of next week. I'll let you know when it arrives.

I don't know what the "work order" is referring to. Anybody knows?


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

gopctel said:


> I just received the following e-mail from my dealer:
> 
> >>The work order was printed yesterday at the port. That means we should see your car >>by Wednesday of next week. I'll let you know when it arrives.
> 
> I don't know what the "work order" is referring to. Anybody knows?


I just found out that I'm the same situation. It means that your car is at the VPC and they are processing. It doesn't neccessarily mean that there is damage, so it coud be out of VPC in a day or two.


----------



## boarder1999 (Feb 22, 2008)

*well crap*

My dealer just called and said mine isn't scheduled to be on a truck until March 3 or 4th. I dropped off my car in Munich on the 19th of Dec and 10 weeks later it gets here. Taking 3 weeks to get the car to me after it gets to port 30 miles away is ridiculous.


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

boarder1999 said:


> My dealer just called and said mine isn't scheduled to be on a truck until March 3 or 4th. I dropped off my car in Munich on the 19th of Dec and 10 weeks later it gets here. Taking 3 weeks to get the car to me after it gets to port 30 miles away is ridiculous.


It sounds like you might have damage. Did the dealer say if yours was at the VPC? Most other cars are getting through the VPC in a couple of days....unless there is damage. Are you in SoCal?

BTW, I thought my delay was due to dropping of in Paris, but apparently not.:dunno:


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

Check again Lance - I just got off the phone with my dealer in San Rafael. He told me March 5th as well. I said, no way, other ED's are arriving and I think the system has it wrong. He did some more checking and then said I was released to the carrier and would be in next Wednesday:rofl:


----------



## Lance Alot (Sep 23, 2007)

Nope. I still haven't been released to the carrier yet (as of this morning). I'm glad to see that you guys on the HL are getting released though. That means that there is hope for us too. 

Congrats - you don't have very long now!


----------



## fuzzy123 (Nov 25, 2007)

I received my car finally!! (Yesterday) Its been sooo long  I'll post pictures later


----------

